

Google's Outsourcing to You - mattrepl
http://dynamictyping.org/post/31152364

======
lux
Isn't this just a rephrasing of the startup acquisition cycle? Only now,
Google provides tools to help... Seems fairly win-win to me.

------
pius
I think you're absolutely right with this article.

------
mattrepl
I'm paranoid, if my deprived server[1] goes down, the post can also be read
here: <http://dynamictyping.tumblr.com/post/31152364>

__

[1] It'll get more love when I get more time.

~~~
apathy
Perhaps you'd enjoy this following article, then:

[http://bret.appspot.com/entry/experimenting-google-app-
engin...](http://bret.appspot.com/entry/experimenting-google-app-engine)

;-)

~~~
mattrepl
Indeed, laughed after reading that this morning.

------
borga
If I write a witty phrase would I get any points in New YC?

~~~
eru
Sure. We had this discussion some time ago. The secret is: Work your hard-worn
knowledge into a smartass form.

(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=97388>)

